# Aspen burl, anyone have any?



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2014)

I was at a gallery this weekend that had a lot of wood stuff. One guy specialized in turnings from aspen burls, some of his hollow forms were close to 2 feet tall, and all burl. Beautiful wood. Got me to wondering if anyone here had any experience with it. Don't hear it mentioned much. This turner was from Colorado, I know it only grows at high altitudes, but we have a few Colorado members, and from other mountain states. We need to recruit an aspen burl barterer


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you asked @shadetree_1 ? I remember him posting some aspen after a trip to his cabin... but can't remember if he had any burl.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2014)

All I have is the Spalted Aspen no burl sorry to say, never got to the woods even though the woods are only 30 seconds away, it was the first time Linda had seen her house in 4 years since before the transplant so I stuck close, the only reason I got the spalt was because it was dead in my front yard.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2014)

You might check with @DKMD -I think he has turned it. I had a chunk but that southin wood vacuum @SENC sucked it in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going back next week to winterize the house and this time I plan on a little time in the woods, there are some fantastic Gamble Oak burls that want to come home with me and they are only 1/2 mile away from the house and I'll look for more spalted Aspen and Aspen burls, no promise I'll fine any burl but I'll sure look for it.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2014)

After looking on google, I believe Jerry Wedekind is the artist who's work I saw. He seems very prolific, in a lot of galleries. An example of his work, and aspen burl;

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2014)

I've got a little of it, but I'm not at home right now... We're taking the kids to the state fair!

The stuff I've got is slicd into ~1" thick mini slabs. Lots of little bark inclusions and swirls with a great caramel color like the photo Barry posted. It reminds me of cottonwood burl only harder and less prone to tearout.

Cory Norgart might have some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks Doc, yea I saw some on his site, a couple of hundred $$ for a decent sized chunk. I would probably never but it at that price, sure would like to barter for some though...


----------



## ButchC (Sep 13, 2014)

Being here in Colorado is kind of an anomaly. Its actually difficult to find blanks, unless you know someone, or are willing to pay Woodcraft prices. Even at that, I don't even think I've seen any aspen burl for sale there.

I was talking to an arborist yesterday, and had asked about any burls he comes across. He said it's extremely rare. He's coming over to my place in about an hour to give me a quote on taking down some trees in my yard and I'm gonna ask him specifically about aspen burl.

Butch


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2014)

In Jerry Wedekind"s bio, it says he "scours the back country" for his burls. I didn't think Aspen got that big, but he was sure using some big burls.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 13, 2014)

I have some good sized aspen rounds but no burl


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2014)

@BangleGuy Eric is usually our best source for Aspen Burl. If he doesnt have any he probably knows someone who does


----------



## Overtrim (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought several pieces of Aspen burl on eBay. The wood was beautiful. However out of 5 pieces I only got one bowl completed. All five piece was what I call 'onion burl'. Each piece except for one ejected pieces like layers of an onion on the lathe. I am not saying all aspen burls are this way, but each of my was. If you buy any, look very close at the pictures.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> In Jerry Wedekind"s bio, it says he "scours the back country" for his burls. I didn't think Aspen got that big, but he was sure using some big burls.



Barry, we have Aspen 2' in diameter up at the house so it gets pretty darn big, I'll keep an eye out when I'm up next week.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, you guys would know, I don't believe I've ever even seen a living aspen tree other than pictures, somehow I was thinking they didn't get very big, bad info I guess...


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 16, 2014)

Overtrim said:


> I bought several pieces of Aspen burl on eBay. The wood was beautiful. However out of 5 pieces I only got one bowl completed. All five piece was what I call 'onion burl'. Each piece except for one ejected pieces like layers of an onion on the lathe. I am not saying all aspen burls are this way, but each of my was. If you buy any, look very close at the pictures.



This exactly matches my experience when I bought a piece from an eBay seller to fill an urgent order for a pen. When I sliced it into blanks, they started falling apart just like chopped onions.

Eric ( @BangleGuy ) saved my butt with a couple of stabilized pieces he found in his secret stash. It makes gorgeous pens.


----------



## Greggas (Sep 22, 2014)

I posted some pics of some gorgeous Aspen Burt I obtained in the "Recetn Finds" forum last month. Up North Burls in Minnesota was the source and they had a few nice whole burls still available in August.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info Greg. I'm hoping to find someone to barter with though, I'm allergic to buying retail....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Sep 23, 2014)

I was told this is Aspen, not sure though. 75 lbs and completely dry. 18"across and high.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

@pinky Open it, lets see whats inside!


----------



## pinky (Sep 25, 2014)

*Molokai*

I opened the top corner as you can see in the pics but I will take a better photo tomorrow along with some other burls I recently acquired. There might be a trade for one of those spectacular knives of yours in the making.


----------



## Courtland (Jul 16, 2018)

I just picked up a bunch of aspen Burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a picture of what the inside looks like I will take a picture of the bowl I made out of it and post it tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 25, 2018)

@barry richardson I saw some of this guy’s aspen burl hollow forms in a shop this week. Recall our conversation about finishing the inside of pieces? His are not. Really nice wood though.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2018)

Yup, you must have found the gallery in Tlaquepaque , some nice wood stuff there...


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 25, 2018)

That was it. 

PS. Well done spelling that (although I’d never know if it was correct).


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That was it.
> 
> PS. Well done spelling that (although I’d never know if it was correct).


Ha ah, I had to ask Laura to Google it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

